# What do you think of this filly?



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I know that these pictures aren't ideal, but do you see anything glaringly wrong in this filly conformation? I appreciate all opinions!


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Oops. I didn't meant to post the thumbnails. Here are the full images!


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

First of all, I'm not a conformation guru, but she is super pretty! She looks a little bum-high, and toes out in the back. She's a little bit sickle-hocked. Overall I like her  How old is she?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like her a LOT. Nice angles to the hind leg. Good butt behind. STRONG and WELL PLACED Coupling (I love to say that and say it seldom). He front legs re correct. She has nice roomy hocks. Her shoulder looks adequate. She looks BALANCED and nicely athletic. 

My first horse was the same color as she is. LOVE this color and the genetics that seem to be tied to this color. 

I wish I was buying this horse.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

She's lovely  What breed? 
I can only see toed out behind. But that shouldn't affect her majorly.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

The only concern I see is that she appears quite upright in her rear pasterns. This could just be the photos, but appears fairly consistent in most of the shots.


----------



## Stirrup (Aug 25, 2013)

Shes lovely!


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you very much for your opinions! She is actually a registered Paint. She was foaled in April of 2012, so shes about a year and 4 months.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Here are pictures of her sire and dam. 

Also, here are her bloodlines. Nothing spectacular, right?
Sonnys Golden Jewel Paint


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Dam. I don't know why these didn't post with the others.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She really seems to have gotten the best of both horses. Her coupling came from Mom. Bone from Dad. 

The only thing not so good is both sire and dam are built down hill. 

You got a good one.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Now with the better pictures, I take back the sickle-hockness. Super gorgeous.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

The new pictures are of her sire and dam.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ohhhhhh haha. Well still. All of them are gorgeous.


----------



## jimgreene (Sep 13, 2013)

I've no clue


----------



## jimgreene (Sep 13, 2013)

that's okay


----------

